# ivf newbie



## peggy (Apr 17, 2006)

hi,
  i haven't used fertility friends for a long time since i had my last cycle of clomid.
me and dw are hoping to start ivf in march next year. dw found out he is now infertile after all the radiotherapy he had so our only hope is with donor sperm. I'm always worried if it is always going to be on our minds about the child ever having to find out about the donor. do you think it is wrong never to tell?
  has anyone tried ivf with donor sperm already. i would be greatfull of any advice, 
                    thanks peggy


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi peggy

welcome back to FF 

there are a few of us over on the donor sperm thread who have and are having ivf with donor sperm so please come over and join us  

just so you know and forgive me if im wrong however you use the 'dw' to describe your husband/partner however this means dear wife, so i guess you mean 'dh' which is dear husband, hope that helps my luv   

as you can see from my signature we are in a similar 'boat' to you as we are using donor sperm following my husband having cancer twice   he's all clear now and has been for 3 years 

hope to chat to you again soon
Suze xx


----------

